# Fish that stay in schools?



## jons4real (Sep 6, 2010)

Hello, I'm looking to do a planted tank with one solid school of fish. I'm not sure what kind of fish? Its a 75 gallon tnak and I would like to have 10 to 15 in the school. If all else fails I'm just going to go to petsmart and pick some out... I really dont want to do that. So what do you all think?:fish-in-bowl:


----------



## mk4gti (Jun 15, 2010)

You got a nice sized tank so i would go with a lot of small tetras. There are a lot that stay under 1 inch. Bloodfinds, blood eyes, bleeding hearts all stay in schools and you would be able to keep a lot of them in there. Also consider smaller barbs like cherry barbs.


----------



## fisfan (Mar 24, 2010)

I love Harlequin Rasboras. They're my fish of choice for small schooling fish. They're not shy, they form tight schoools and are fun to watch. Many LFS sell them so they're easy to find.


----------



## mk4gti (Jun 15, 2010)

Yeah those are great and if you want something to school at the bottom grab some corys, they love to run in groups.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Now that would be cool. One big school of fish in a tank that size. Imagine 50 fish in one big school? Not that I'm recommending that many......


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

if you want 10-15 fish, look at beunos aeries tetras and dwarf neon rainbows, they stay around 3" and are awesome schoolers. I like the DNR's because they flip colors when they change their path.

If you want alot
von rio tetras
neons
cardinals
bloodfins(very nice schoolers)
glolights
and many many other smaller tetras.

Get corydoras for the bottom, 12-18 max over time, do 6 at a time.


----------



## mk4gti (Jun 15, 2010)

The dawrf neons are awsome. I have 5 in my 90 gallon, the problem is finding good ones. Most of the ones on the market have been bred from the same gene pool since they got into the hobby. The ones i have are f2 offspring from ones caught in the wild in 2008, i have 3 males and 2 females in trying to get to breed right now, but like whitedevil said they are awsome colors, especially when they show off to females. Another downfall is they run about 10-15$ a fish and becuase excessive inbreeding they tend to be week. The guy i got mine from is a memeber of the brooklyn aquarium socieity who is also an award winning breeder.


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

My LFS has em 5 bucks a piece and they arent washed out, i found a few that really didnt have color at nearly twice the size of the ones my LFS carries. I had one and gave him away but that was my favorite fish to date.


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

jons4real said:


> Hello, I'm looking to do a planted tank with one solid school of fish. I'm not sure what kind of fish? Its a 75 gallon tnak and I would like to have 10 to 15 in the school. If all else fails I'm just going to go to petsmart and pick some out... I really dont want to do that. So what do you all think?:fish-in-bowl:


Are you really set on 10 to 15? I think I'd go for a smaller fish and keep as many of them as I could in a 75gal. In larger numbers they school even better.


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

Harley's are definately one of the better groups.

Depending on your tank setup....Cardinals will be another viable option. Especially in a nicely planted tank.


----------



## littlefish (Aug 4, 2010)

tetras ar the best for schooling.


----------



## aconrad (Apr 30, 2008)

Black neons  awesome little fish, cheap and beautiful in schools. If you get them on good food they'll get really dark black with a blue/yellow stripe on top and then the tip of their see through fins get blue.


----------



## Tailfin (Oct 17, 2010)

Rosy reds. they school and are affordable. just 13 cents at petsmart. they stay under 3 inches so you could have possibly 20 in one school.


----------



## Scuff (Aug 10, 2010)

With all these choices, you're going to have a heck of time trying to figure out which ones to get!



jrman83 said:


> Now that would be cool. One big school of fish in a tank that size. Imagine 50 fish in one big school? Not that I'm recommending that many......


We used to have a 180g planted display tank at the store, and the only thing in it was a small pod of Sterbai cories (45 in all) and a huge school of Cardinal Tetras (~150). Obviously not something a lot of people are going to have at home, but there's nothing quite so stunning as seeing a cloud of big, brightly colored Cardinals moving through the tank in tandem.


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

Scuff said:


> We used to have a 180g planted display tank at the store, and the only thing in it was a small pod of Sterbai cories (45 in all) and a huge school of Cardinal Tetras (~150). Obviously not something a lot of people are going to have at home, but there's nothing quite so stunning as seeing a cloud of big, brightly colored Cardinals moving through the tank in tandem.


That is exactly my dream tank. It's a simple idea but I think few things look nicer.


----------

